# New to FF - Need help chosing Spanish Clinic - Alicante or Murcia



## FlyingGirl (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi All

I have just had confirmation that I have gone through an early menopause at 41 and accept that egg donation is the only way forward for us. We are trying to chose a clinic and whereas I am taking cost into consideration (so that we can have multiple tries if it doesn't work first time) my partner is more fixed on location. As we have an apartment in Murcia he is leaning towards IMFER but I also hear good things about the clinics in Alicante. 

Has anyone any advice or comparisons of these two locations? Is anyone having treatment there at the moment? We are hoping to have our first appointment in January next year. 

I had been having investigations at the Nurture Clinic in Nottingham  - they were fantastic and I was able to undergo a follicle count as well as an AMH test before the consultation which saved a lot of time arriving at the decision to go for egg donation. It is the wait time that have put us off continuing treatment in the UK. 

Looking forward to hearing from people in the same boat ! If anyone needs a place to stay in Murcia also let me know ! 

Lisaxxx


----------



## Clara B (Oct 12, 2010)

Don't know if this will be of much help to you but before we had our 3rd treatment with my own eggs we visited IVI in Alicante for a consultation. They are very professional and the clinic is beautifully modern.  The staff have always been more than helpful both in person and via phone/e-mail.  At our consultation there the doctor was very honest with us and said that we were not ready to use donor eggs due to the quality of our own embryos - he recommended ICSI instead and hence we came home and tried this.  Unfortunately our third treatment resulted in a miscarriage but I am considering going back to IVI depending on what my consultant says at a review next week.


----------



## FlyingGirl (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks Clarab

I am so sorry for your loss - I too have suffered a miscarriage. 

It is good to know that the consultant was honest with you like that - I found this at Nurture and although they were not telling me what I wanted to hear I found the honesty refreshing. 

Good luck with your future attempts xx


----------



## jo_11 (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi Flyinggirl,

Sounds like Clara has covered of IVI for you; I can cover off the other two Alicante clinics: Instituto Bernabeu and UR Vistahermosa    We didn't visit IVI as I didn't realise they were in Alicante, but we went past their building (it's v swish!).  

Clara - sorry to hear of your mc    Good luck with your follow-up.

Like Clara we visited Alicante after our third OE tx (DH is Spanish and we wanted to look at our other options)... both IB and UR told us to try with our OE before turning to DE, and we liked that about both of them.  

If you want to pay more and have a swanky location/clinic, IB is a good option, and everything seems really relaxed and professional.  If you want cheaper (and they still have good results), UR may be for you... they operate in a big hospital, so do the equivalent of NHS and private tx, so it's more 'hectic' and less pristine IYKWIM.  As they are govt affiliated, they do have lots of checks on control.  They also offer a three-goes option, whereby you pay for three lots of tx and if you don't get a BFP you get a partial refund.  I think IB was about 6.5k Euros for one go, and UR about 12.5k for the three go option.  

We decided that we would go with IB if we need DE, but it was a close call... that said, I have also been looking at IM in Barcelona and GineFiv now given that both use IMSI rather than ICSI, as I suspect our problem is sperm-related.  Still, I'm going to concentrate on my current tx for the time being   

There're are threads for IB and UR (and I suspect IVI), so you may want to go and have a chat to the girls on there.

Good luck!

Jo
x


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

to FF!

Please have a good look around the site and feel free to post in any area, and make yourself at home. There are many who are on their TTC journey, and others who have been fortunate to have little ones with assistance. You will soon discover that our members are very encouraging of one another and offering advice or just simple hugs. There's a vast amount of information here for everyone, so start reading, posting and getting to know others. You will make some great friends too, lots of members often have meet ups locally too, for chats, coffee, shopping or even nights out! You can share conversations with one another freely, simply because we all understand each other. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what this journey entails and the emotions that go with it. That's where we come in!

Here are some links which you should find really useful at the moment&#8230;&#8230;

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Complimentary, Holistic and Spiritual Approaches ~ *CLICK HERE 

*POF / Early Menopause ~ * CLICK HERE

*TTC over 40 ~ *CLICK HERE

*Treatment Outside The UK ~ *  CLICK HERE

*Questions for your first cycle consultation ~ (use the ones that apply) *CLICK HERE

*Donor sperm/eggs ~ *CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment.

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

Wishing you lots of luck    and 
Keep in touch
Ceri xx

PS I have also sent you a pm (private message)


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Also, here are the boards for Spain, you'll see there are some chatter threads for the clinics mentioned earlier 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=356.0


----------

